# Nicole Richie Hair Cut help!



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm due for a haircut and to refresh my bangs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I looooveee this hair on Nicole Richie. Can anyone tell me what it is? Long or short layers? Any layers? Blunt bangs?






&&





Please and thank you!


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

it looks like its a mix of short and long choppy layers, curled and piecey if that makes any sense...LOL...anyhoo I love her hair too and I'm glad she's still looking fab!! Love her makeup too!

ETA - If you want your hair to look like this, print the picture out and take it to a good stylist and they could recreate this look on you. HTH!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2010)

yes i agree with the above poster and i think that the layers are short and long. the shortest layers seem to be in line with her cheek bone from what i can see.

and i too love her style, hair and make up!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree with the above... but want to comment that her hair looks great in that pic. Good choice on a haircut =)

I'm loving her "low"lights throughout her hair.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 29, 2010)

I know. I have a girl crush on her  and she's not scary thin either! 
I can't wait to go get my hurr did, my bangs touch my nose already


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 29, 2010)

i would def bring the photo's in with u. make sure to emphasize that u want choppy piecey bangs just like hers, not a full on fringe straight across ur forehead.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey xOo* 

 
_i would def bring the photo's in with u. make sure to emphasize that u want choppy piecey bangs just like hers, not a full on fringe straight across ur forehead._

 
Yea, I was wondering about the bangs if they were straight across or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh I'm excited!


----------

